# Logging web traffic



## crazychip (Oct 11, 2011)

The setup:
I have a local network that me and my family use. It connects to the rest of the world via a FreeBSD gateway that i have set up. I use PF for NAT and filtering.

I want to:
I love logs and statistics, so i would like to log web traffic going out from my local network. At first just in log file format, but later i might like to display the logs on my web server in a slightly more "fancy" format.

I have been on google looking for ways to do this, but i don't fell like i know enough about the different ways of doing this to decide.

How would you solve this?


----------



## olav (Oct 11, 2011)

I use ntop.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 11, 2011)

Setup a proxy, the proxy will log just about anything web related.


----------



## crazychip (Oct 12, 2011)

i went with the proxy idee, and setup a transparent squid on the gateway. Works perfectly and logs everything without any of the clients noticing any change.

Now what are good tools to analyze, generate reports, etc from the logs?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 12, 2011)

www/analog, www/awstats, www/webalizer to name just a few. There are many more.


----------



## crazychip (Oct 13, 2011)

I went with a port called www/sarg. Now I just have to figure out a good scheme for log rotation and report generation
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=26984


----------

